# CIOCC Mockba 80



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

The Italian cycling gods were shining on me yesterday.  

At lunch yesterday I went by my local Goodwill store to look for some Halloween costumes ideas and spied this gem in the back lot. After asking the girl at the front counter about the bike I was told it needed to be priced still since it had been just dropped off. They came up with a price of $75.00 and I could tell she felt bad about the high price, but went on to tell me it was a 40% off day so here is my new $45 dollar bike.

The Bike appears brand new ! it's never been ridden , There is no wear on the rims, brakes, tires or pedals !!!

I'm not sure of the year, the bikes is a 12 speed and is full Campagnolo Nuovo Record and Mavic G 40 rims


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Incredible good fortune. Hope it's your size.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Incredible good fortune. Hope it's your size.


I think the size is a 58cm or 59cm, and I ride a 60cm :sad:


----------



## jdharrin (Aug 8, 2006)

please tell me this is some sort of cruel joke


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

First of all, I hate you.



Jefff said:


> ... I went by my local Goodwill ...


Secondly, it's interesting you got it at Goodwill. I'm fairly certain Ciocc created this Mockba (Cyrillic for "Moscow") to mark the 1980 Olympic Games in Moscow. In 1986, the GOODWILL Games were held in Moscow to help reconcile relations with the US following the boycott of the '80 Olympics. Funny how the cycling gods play games like that.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Unbelievable. Words cannot express how green with envy I am right now. 

That's a bike to keep 'til the day you die.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

You my friend, won the lottery!

brewster


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, that's criminal... if it ain't his size, who cares, ebay the frame and get something that works


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on now, April 1 is still about 6 months away. J/K, very sweet!!!


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*What city are you in ?!?!?!?!?!*

Wow! you scored big! That would not happen in Seattle.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll give you $80!

There use to be a Ciocc dealer right on Pollard Ave. in Campbell, right in that corner of that stripmall. I use to assemble these weekly, but with a Colnago or DeRosa frame at Velomeister Bike shop in Los Gatos. A few of those parts are pre mainstream 1986. By 86, everything built new was 7sp.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

rensho said:


> There use to be a Ciocc dealer right on Pollard Ave. in Campbell,



That was Kennedy Bikes, I picked up a TA crank set in the late 70s from them. 


BTW: I forgot to mention the spare set of wheels that I picked up at the same time for $25 less 40%

Record hubs with Montreal rims, Ambrosio Medaille D'OR (Tubular Rims) and yes they are New also.

The battery died on the camera today so no photo for now

Edit : added photos


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You have got to be kidding. That's about the biggest steal I've seen yet. Beautiful.


----------



## ATBScott (Jul 6, 2005)

Jefff said:


> That was Kennedy Bikes, I picked up a TA crank set in the late 70s from them.
> 
> 
> BTW: I forgot to mention the spare set of wheels that I picked up at the same time for $25 less 40%
> ...


Hey Jeffh, I just sent you a message via regular e-mail a few minutes ago... The Ambrosio wheels are probably the original wheels for that bike!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*You got to be kidding?*

Man, and I thought I scored a deal when I found a Steinhausen watch winder and an iLife 04 software for my Apple laptop for $8.00. 

All the bikes at my local Goodwill are Huffys.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'm betting this is another "urban legend", too. I don't believe it, either.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

You'd lose that bet.

The bike is in better shape in person. What's more amazing is there isn't any damage from being moved around by the Goodwill folks.
Everything on that bike is period correct, down to the Spesh Turbo S 25c tires.


The brake pads weren't even aligned, nor were the brakes adjusted yet. Weird.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow!
I sure don't see anything like this in the Brooklyn Goodwill, thats around the corner, next to the Salvation Army mission and the bail bondsmen!!!


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Yeah, I'm betting this is another "urban legend", too. I don't believe it, either.



I still can't believe my luck in this find, so here's a photo of my receipt from Goodwill for the bike and wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I guess I'll just repeat what others have said, Wow.....what a find, looks completely original!! I have an old Ciocc myself and my frame has been repainted and is still not near as nice as that one.. I guess I need to start going to goodwills.


----------



## Bone-head (Oct 30, 2007)

*Not as New ( Un Touched ) as U Think !*

Pictures dont do the Bike Justice !!!!!l

Late night Bridge School Concert. Spare room ( Thanks ) WoW didnt know the room was allready taken by Ruby ( Bike) . Wife and I made room we menaged. I had to let some air out shes riding alittle rough.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Jefff, I think I hate you!!! What a beautiful bike!!! Great score.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh my God! that's the best score in the history of history, EVER!!! you've blown your chance at hitting the powerball!! It's totally mind bottling!! 
Poll question... You will hit salvation army within the next few weeks!!! CHECK
mazel tov to you. i hope you're a great guy that just has tons going your way, and life is good.
enjoy.
please post ride report. Minimum of 30 miles, of course!!!


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

That's an exact match of the Ciocc I bought new in the summer of '84, just a few weeks before the Olympic road races in Mission Viejo. The sewup wheels you also bought (the Montreals) and the Clement tires were OEM on the bike. I can't read the decals, but I'd be willing to bet the tubing decal is for Columbus SL. IIRC, I paid $1050 in '84. Everything looks correct. I still have mine out in the garage, although it hasn't been ridden for a few years.

If you're interested in getting rid of the sewup kit, please let me know. [email protected]. I kept all the original parts to my bikes except the sewups, and I'd love to replace them to make the bike truly original.

FWIW, by '84 Columbus SLX had replaced SL as their top of the line tube set. Ciocc made a stunning SLX frame, with "smoked" chrome on the fork and stays. Their top model came fully pantographed with the Almarc leather bar tape. I'd kill for one of those.


----------



## doowde (Aug 27, 2007)

I bought a ciocc from colorado cyclist in 86 that looks just like that except the fork is chrome and the front derailler is clamp on. Columbus SL tubing. Great frame and ride. Mine was $454.95 for the frame/fork. You got the best deal on a bike I have ever seen. Drooling over the components....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

doowde said:


> I bought a ciocc from colorado cyclist in 86 that looks just like that except the fork is chrome and the front derailler is clamp on. Columbus SL tubing. Great frame and ride. Mine was $454.95 for the frame/fork. You got the best deal on a bike I have ever seen. Drooling over the components....



Mine was from Excel in 1989 or 90... sadly, it's life was cut short in a car v. bike accident several years later


----------



## poeticcycles (Jan 22, 2012)

I am trying to find out where to find the s/n on a Ciocc Mockba '80. I am restoring on a customer brought in and cannot find any stamped numbers except for a "59" on the frame and the fork which I am guessing is the size since it measures 58.4 c-c top tube. Looks to be all original except for the tires.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Incredible! What an awesome find!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

If thays a 61 or 62cm, I'll give you $350 for it right NOW.


----------



## poeticcycles (Jan 22, 2012)

I am trying to date this bike and the parts for my customer. Its in great shape and looks to be almost all original except for the tires. Not sure on the Sedis chain though. Trying to identify the gruppo. I believe it to be either Nuovo Record Strada or Super Record Strada. The rear derailleur has the black face. Any help?


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

poeticcycles said:


> I am trying to find out where to find the s/n on a Ciocc Mockba '80. I am restoring on a customer brought in and cannot find any stamped numbers except for a "59" on the frame and the fork which I am guessing is the size since it measures 58.4 c-c top tube. Looks to be all original except for the tires.



I can't find any s/n on mine ether.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

poeticcycles said:


> I am trying to find out where to find the s/n on a Ciocc Mockba '80.


I've owned a few Ciöcc of that era and I've never seen a SN on any of them.


poeticcycles said:


> I am trying to date this bike and the parts for my customer. Its in great shape and looks to be almost all original except for the tires. Not sure on the Sedis chain though. Trying to identify the gruppo. I believe it to be either Nuovo Record Strada or Super Record Strada. The rear derailleur has the black face. Any help?


The RD sounds like Super Record. You might want to check out VeloBase to get a better idea of what's mounted on his bike.


----------



## poeticcycles (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. I have some pictures on my website (see my profile) It is looking beautiful. I had to touch up a few spots on the frame but for the most part I got the gruppo looking near new. It appears to be all original with the exception of the tires. I will post some more pictures to my site tonight. They will be in the customers rides section.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Post some here..


----------



## poeticcycles (Jan 22, 2012)

Home - Poetic Cycles


----------



## poeticcycles (Jan 22, 2012)

I just finished the Ciocc yesterday and gave it back to the guy. It turned out beautiful.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Lovely Ciocc!*

It appears that this was the version with the Columbus SLX tubing. The original chrome was "smoked" which gave it a distinctive appearance. It would have been equipped with Record components - except for a Super Record rear derailleur, chainrings, and brake levers. It also had the Record SL (black) pedals. Wheels would have been dark grey Montreal tubulars on Record hubs.

The really trick version, as imported by (IIRC) 10 Speed Drive included heavy pantographing with Ciocc logos engraved on the stem, brake levers, chainring and seatpost. Maybe the crank arms too - I'm not sure about that.

My original '84 SL Mockba (the SL version was all paint, no chrome) still hangs in my garage. The only non-original parts are the rims, since I gave up on the tubulars long ago when I had two flats in one day. I only had one spare, and after that hassle I cut the spokes, tossed the rims, and replaced them with clinchers. Wish I hadn't done that...

DMoore


----------

